# Burton 1990 Bone Out Bindings



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You need a whole new set up that thing is a collectors item.


----------



## xprotojay (Dec 19, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You need a whole new set up that thing is a collectors item.


I guess that means I should just buy an entire new board instead?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

yep: boad, binding and boots

post some picks up there maybe some interest from members in buying the old setup as a wall hanger, or for retro day.


----------



## xprotojay (Dec 19, 2013)

bseracka said:


> yep: boad, binding and boots
> 
> post some picks up there maybe some interest from members in buying the old setup as a wall hanger, or for retro day.


Damn. Yeah, I am not interested in selling it. Just fixing it up to use or keeping it in the garage.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

If you just want to get out on the snow just pick up some cheaper new bindings, just make sure the bolt pattern matches the old ones. I rode a 1990 burtain air, there was nothing wrong with it back then so why could you not ride it today?

I mean really, just rock that ancient shit and if you get more into it pick up a new board/boots etc when you feel ready.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Casual said:


> If you just want to get out on the snow just pick up some cheaper new bindings, just make sure the bolt pattern matches the old ones. I rode a 1990 burtain air, there was nothing wrong with it back then so why could you not ride it today?
> 
> I mean really, just rock that ancient shit and if you get more into it pick up a new board/boots etc when you feel ready.


The new stuff is much easier to learn on. Keep that puppy on the wall where it belongs.


----------

